# NGD: Gordie Johnson SG



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Seeing as I like SGs & I also like Big Sugar and Gordie Johnson's guitar playing, I decided to jump on this one which @barnesable posted up FS last week. I'm not sorry, this guitar is a beauty! I've got a few other SG's and I have to say that I am a big fan of single coil pickups in them. This one has P94's which are supposed to be a humbucker sized P90. 





They supposedly made only 50 of these (in 2003 or so). Not sure how often they come up, but this is the first one I've seen... 



It's got a 70's style headstock which is kind of neat, I wonder if they had other guitars in the line up with this headstock shape at the time they made these?



The case has a 'Hugo Boss' plate on it. Gordie Johnson had a clothing endorsement from Hugo Boss at the time (and maybe still does?, not sure though)... Also, it came with a Hugo Boss strap which has been used a little it seems, but I will set it aside and get a big fat strap for this one (as I do with each of my SG's).'

I had a chance to meet him 2 years ago when Big Sugar played an unplugged show locally. I've seen them play 3 times now, once in college early in their career (in around 1995 or so), then in the early 2000's at Canadian Tire Centre here in Ottawa (they were so loud my ears are still ringing), and then at the unplugged show two years ago. They put on an amazing show, highly recommended if you have a chance to check them out.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Very cool guitar. Congrats! 

W.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

That is a badass guitar!I kept eyeballing it when it was listed here last week. Did you figure out if the papers in the case were actual set-lists, etc. or if it's reproduction stuff? Either way, it's a cool added bonus. Congrats on the guitar!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Super cool guitar; I was eyeing that one up, too. Nicely done!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

JethroTech said:


> That is a badass guitar!I kept eyeballing it when it was listed here last week. Did you figure out if the papers in the case were actual set-lists, etc. or if it's reproduction stuff? Either way, it's a cool added bonus. Congrats on the guitar!


I have no idea if they are his notes or not. One of the pages is a set list and it's got Big Sugar's songs on it. There is a date on one of the pages which I recall to be 2010, so after the guitar was built. So my guess is that they may well be Gordie's notes, but they weren't likely part of the original case candy. I always add stuff to the guitars I own anyway too, so now it's part of the guitar's story. I've added in a picture of me with Gordie Johnson and Mr. Chill from 2015 when I met them after the show I saw.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Gordie lost his Hugo Boss endorsement soon after he lost his Gillette endorsement. Bwahahahahahahaha....sorry, Gordie, couldn't resist....


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2018)

I saw him play with Double Trouble at a club in Austin Tx back in 2004. I had really good earplugs but he was so loud it was affecting my vision. I talked to him for a few minutes before he went on.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

That’s a great score!!

I’ve been very curious about those p94 pickups

Nathan


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Rig rundown type thing with G.J shot some years back where he talks a bit about the SG and others...

W.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

Early 60s SG standards had a large headstock like this one. So did the '61 and '62 re-issues. Beauty! Congrats.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw him playing outdoors on Yonge St. He played a doubleneck SG in to an Ampeg V4B and two 4X12 cabinets. Loud but good.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Congrads, I love these. One of my friends got one, and it's definitely one of my favourite SG models.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That’s a beauty. I worked stage security for two of their concerts when I was in university - they were amazing musically, and put on a fun concert.


----------

